
“Please Don’t Learn to Code” – Cybercrud At Its Worst - fogus
http://borasky-research.net/2012/05/18/please-dont-learn-to-code-cybercrud-at-its-worst/
======
christianbryant
As a Configuration and Project Manager, I have to agree. I did my trial run at
coding in the 90's and quickly realized I didn't have the right skills to do
it right. NASA wasn't hiring me anytime soon. However, I still play at home to
keep me in tune with what real programmers do. Perhaps what those who can't
code should do is to _prototype_ and then hand the reins over to a real
talent. I do agree that posting to Stack and coding on GitHub are great ways
to show the right people that you really do know how to code. Like someone
said, good code always wins arguments.

